# New to salt water...



## lingarner (Nov 4, 2007)

I have 2, 30 gallon tanks with ciclids, and 1, 10 gallon tank with guppies. i want to get into salt water by changing my small 10 gallon tank to salt water. Can it be done in that small of a tank, and how?
I do understand I will only be able to have 1 or 2 fish max..

Thanx for your help in advance.
Lin


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, this is a form of reef keeping called 'nano reefing'. There are a ton of sites out there that are very informative. Check your PMs for the ultimate Nano Reef forum/info site (won't advertise etc..). We can continue this convo through PMs if you prefer.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

there is one called www.nano-reef.com


----------

